# Harbourview Horizon



## Delan

Hi, Is anyone on this forum residng at harbourview-Hung hom.
Will be moving there next week and sure would like to make some friends.


----------



## jenniferlee728

Delan said:


> Hi, Is anyone on this forum residng at harbourview-Hung hom.
> Will be moving there next week and sure would like to make some friends.


Hi!

I've just moved to Harbourview a couple of weeks ago and I'm looking for some friends to hang out with. Want to catch up some time?


----------



## allisonasson

*new to post*

Hello!
I'm new here, just sign up today! Hoping to make new friends!


----------

